# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Vai ar PICkit 2 var programmēt PIK16F84

## Senjors

Esu iesācējs. Iegādājos PICkit 2. Esošo komplekta PIK16F690 atpazīst. Vai uz plates brīvajā vietā varu uzlikt paneli ar 18 pin deļ PIK16F84. Savienot ar shēmu nepieciešamos izvadus tam. Lejupkrītošajā izvēlnē iestādot iekārtu ir arī  PIK16F84. Vai tā varēs ar PICkit 2 ielādēt programmas 84-tajā. Neesu pārliecināts, vai tā varu atrisināt programmēšanas jautājumu 84-tajam. Ar šo kontroliera tipu sākumam, cik saprotu ,man jāpietiek. Negribas saplaucēt PICkit 2, ja mana doma nepareiza. Par programmu sastādīšanu vēl jāburas cauri. Pagaidām var no literatūrām laikam demo programmas ar shēmām dabūt, lai varētu sākt dižus eksperimentus. Paldies, ja palīdzēsiet.

----------


## Vikings

Es domāju, ka ir maz programmarotu ar kuru nevar ieprogrammēt F84. Viņš taču vecs kā pasaule un vienkāršs kā zābaks, bet iesākumam ir pilnīgi OK.
Un jā, mierīgi vari pievienot F84 tā kā biji aprakstijis, tikai vai zini kas ar ko jāvieno?

----------


## jeecha

Pavisam noteikti varees ieprogrammeet PIC16F84.
Nepiecieshams savienot 5 PIC kaajas ar Pickit2: VSS (uz Pickit2 VSS), VDD (uz Pickit2 VDD), MCLR (uz Pickit2 VPP), RB6/PGC (uz Pickit2 ICSPCLK), RB7/PGD (uz Pickit2 ICSPDATA).

Par nosvilinaashanu - Pickit2 ir diezgan "dziiviigs" un nosvilinaat vinju nemaz tik viegli nav. Pasham ir gadiijies samest vinja izejas uz iiso dazhaadaas kombinaacijaas - un neko, elpo. Tiesa vienreiz veicot firmware updeitu man vinsh pilniibaa sachakareeja sev firmwari tik taalu ka arii bootloaderis vairs neatbildeeja... un naacaas pashu Pickit2 paarprogrammeet ar otru programmeri.

Starp citu - ljoti dziiviigi ir arii pashi PIC chipi un smagaakais ko man ir izdevies panaakt (nejaushi, ne jau speciaali meegjinot svilinaat chipus ::  - nodedzinaat visu PortD uz PIC16F877A sametot vinju uz iiso ar -12V (pret PIC VSS meerot) briidii kad PortD izejaa deva VDD. Kas interesantaakais - pats procesors joprojaam darbojas, tikai PortD vairs neelpo.

----------


## Senjors

Paldies par operativitāti. Domāju, ka tikšu galā. No data sheet PIC16F690 ir redzama tipiskais savienojums IN-circuit serial programming šim. Tas iet kopā ar shēmu PICkit. Videjās saimes PIK 18 izvadu (vados no literatūras(Spravočņik po PIC-mikrokontroļļeram)-
4- _MCLR;
14- Vdd;
5- Vss
13- RB7;
12- RB6

----------


## jeecha

Jaa, intereseejoshie pini PIC16F84 ir kaa tu rakstiiji. Vislabaak gan detalju izvadus skatiities pasha razhotaaja "datasheet" (piemeeram prieksh PIC16F84A - http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...doc/35007b.pdf) nevis kaados citos resursos.

----------

